# Early Look at 2010 Draft



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

What guys do you expect to be selected in the lottery next year? Sleepers? Overrated players? #1 Pick?


This year's draft was big on PG's, and wings with quite a bit of potential. Next year I expect it to be a year where the post players are deeper and more talented. Favors, Cousins, Monroe, Lawal, Varnado, Aldrich, Harangody, Booker, and Alabi are just some of the bigmen who should be in the draft next year. I also expect the draft to be much more talented and it should have more star power. Wall, Favors, Henry, Cousins, Stephenson, Aldrich, Sidney, and a few others all have the potential to be all-stars on the NBA level. 



I think the discussion for the #1 pick starts with John Wall. He is 6'4" and a Derrick Rose clone. As long as UK has a successful season and he does his part I think it's hard to see anyone else going first overall. 


Early top 5:

1. John Wall
2. Derrick Favors
3. Ed Davis
4. Cole Aldrich
5. Greg Monroe


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

It's still obviously early but if it's one thing next year is shaping up to be is BIG BIG BIG. There's going to be a ton of Bigs and barely any PGs as of right now, so hope your squad did their thing in this years draft if the need was a PG. 

Of course, some of this depends on whether or not quite a few players are one and done, and make the jump or not.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I like Craig Brackins next year. Threw up 20/10 last year as a sophomore in the Big 12, has a pretty advanced face up game for a true PF at his age, and has a great frame to get really strong.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

looks like it should be a draft full of young talented bigs with some explosive shooting guards as well. it's going to be interesting to see how all these big name freshman play and how guys like aminu and davis respond when they're asked to carry more of the load.

my favorite guy at this point of the guys likely to be in the draft is greg monroe. and i wouldn't be surprised at all to see some impressive things from willie warren, evan turner, and james anderson to take some of the attention off all the bigs.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brackins will be 23 when the draft rolls around next year (which is one of the reasons I was surprised he stayed).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Evan Turner is going to go way too low (he should be a top 4 pick at the very least, he will be a superstar SG) and Greg Monroe is going to drop to 10.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Top 5 for now

John Wall
Demarcus Cousins
John Henson
Ed Davis
Cole Aldrich


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Evan Turner is going to go way too low (he should be a top 4 pick at the very least, he will be a superstar SG) and Greg Monroe is going to drop to 10.


Agree on Turner. He can rebound, handle, distribute, shoot, and defend.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Brackins will be 23 when the draft rolls around next year (which is one of the reasons I was surprised he stayed).


Didn't know that. Yeah, that makes him staying in school pretty baffling, considering all the front court players in the 2009 draft are pretty bad.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Favors, Cousins, Monroe, Lawal, Varnado, Aldrich, Harangody, Booker, and Alabi are just some of the bigmen who should be in the draft next year.


+1 to bball to mentioning booker. guy is going to turn heads this year. people will at least notice him after he wins acc poy.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

There is talent across the board, not just bigs which will make this draft even more appealing than it already shapes up to be. I'm with you on Turner, he is going to be really good, don't see superstar good, but really good. As of right now, my Top 5 consists of:

John Wall
Derrick Favors
Ed Davis
Greg Monroe
Evan Turner

I also like Aldrich and Warren, both should build on last season, get better and improve their stock.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ed Davis isnt more talented than John Henson, thats a fact!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Watch out for Solomon Alabi, he's going to get comparison's to Thabeet just because of his size and shot blocking ability, but he has way more offensive potential. He has outstanding touch in the post for someone his size, he could really explode onto the national scene this year. Should easily be the ACC DPOY.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Are there any franchise players in this thread?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

ATLien said:


> Are there any franchise players in this thread?


Who do you consider franchise players in the NBA right now ?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

croco said:


> Who do you consider franchise players in the NBA right now ?


Wade, LeBron, Kobe, Duncan, Garnett, etc. Not Derrick Rose, yet.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Then probably not by your definition. John Wall, and Derrick Favors certainly have the potential.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Then probably not by your definition. John Wall, and Derrick Favors certainly have the potential.


Yeah, true franchise players are extremely rare which is why I asked, the definition can be varying. I would put Wall over anyone else right now, but there are almost a dozen prospects who have a chance to become All-Stars under right circumstances.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Well, I am hoping that this is the draft that the Grizzlies get their final piece in...the power forward. Good draft for it also.

I want Greg Monroe in a rotation with Gasol, Thabeet, and Carroll. However, there are a lot of acceptable alternatives. Also would not mind pairing Evan Turner with Mayo in the back court.


----------



## umopapisdn (Jun 5, 2009)

HB said:


> Ed Davis isnt more talented than John Henson, thats a fact!


I don't agree, not with physical talent anyways. While everyone gets a hard on for guys who are tall with perimeter skills, it's questionable if Henson will ever develop the skills to play SF full time at the college level, never mind in the NBA. He has an extremely narrow frame with unideal shoulders and I would be surprised if he is ever able to put on enough strength to play PF full time in the NBA. I fear Henson runs a big risk of winding up as a tweener. Whereas Ed Davis is practically the perfect PF prospect, physically speaking- a legit 6'10" with long arms, athletic both laterally and vertically, and a good frame that should allow him to get to 240-250lbs without sacrificing much of his agility.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ed Davis is practically Brandan Wright part deux. Wright is still trying to find himself as a player in the NBA. Henson's floor game is already more developed than both players. He's going to be a star.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

the guys i like as prospects include Derrick Favors, Solomon Alabi, Larry Sanders & my guy Jarvis Varnado.

all 4 have league wide shot-block King potential w/ the wingspan, athletic prowess & timing.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

southeasy said:


> the guys i like as prospects include Derrick Favors, Solomon Alabi, Larry Sanders & my guy Jarvis Varnado.
> 
> all 4 have league wide shot-block King potential w/ the wingspan, athletic prowess & timing.


Your favorite second sport is the high jump, isn't it ?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

As long as Lance Stephenson floats to Houston or Boston I'll be a happy man. (Well, assuming that the Rockets don't end up a 28 win team anyway.)


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

ehmunro said:


> As long as Lance Stephenson floats to Houston or Boston I'll be a happy man. (Well, assuming that the Rockets don't end up a 28 win team anyway.)


is it pretty certain that he will actually be in the 2010 draft?


how does he compare with the oj mayo?


from the few clips i've seen of him, he reminds me of a cross between oj mayo and james harden.....although it doesn't seem like lance is quite the passer mayo is.....but i could be totally wrong about that.....just giving you my initial impressions....


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> is it pretty certain that he will actually be in the 2010 draft?
> 
> 
> how does he compare with the oj mayo?
> ...


Lance is one and done, absolutley zero doubt about that. 


Lance and OJ is a good comparison in a way. Lance is bigger, and is more aggressive going to the cup. Mayo is a better passer and shooter than Lance. Lance is going to be a very good player if someone can get him to channel his attitude, and get him to play with the team.


----------

